# Around $14 base price for an Ultra Cotton?



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Like the title says. I couldn't believe the price Spreadshirt just told me as a base price of just an XL Gildan Ultra Cotton...BEFORE THE PRINTING! And that's with me having a "Spreadshirt Shop" too!

I can't remember if it was just over or just under $14....but HOLY RIP OFF BATMAN! 

Are all these fulfillment companies like this? Seriously?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So start up your own company.....Beat their prices and you will be run off your feet....


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I can already make the stuff. Just don't have time always. 

Now how about a helpful answer to my question from somebody else.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't understand the question, but an ultra cotton blank is (much) less from a wholesale distributor. 

Remember though, each time someone touches it the price goes up. We charge about $7.00 to put a transfer on an Ultra Cotton. Don't know what others charge. 

A few others told me I wasn't charging enough. Friend of mine charges $9 or $10. 

Also don't know if you're buying one t-shirt with a design or multiples. If you're only buying one, then that's why they're charging you so much. 

Try the mall.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

The $14.00 sounds about what it would be with an average 11x11 DTG print included.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. If' I'm going to job a few out here and there, I guess I will just give the business to my buddy who's with happy with 2/3 of the profit. I'll see how that works out.

My customers won't pay $25 for a T-Shirt when my competitors are charging $12. I can get them to pay $15 and still sell enough though.


----------



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

Damn i am glad i don't live in your area, I average $25-$30 a shirt, and i am cheaper than my competitors in my area!


----------



## Logo My Stuff (Oct 30, 2013)

I've found it a common theme of screen printers to be worried about their competitors charge. It's bad enough that there are so many cut throat printers out there who are doing both themselves and the industry a disservice. A successful, long term, thriving business will always calculate all of their raw cost (including your own labor), mark it up and set their price. The short run fulfillment companies do get their top dollar for short runs because we live in a instant gratification society. So yeah, seriously. Hope you find your sweet spot and make profits!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

It depends on your target market and also what return is needed. With our DTG service we do mostly POD printing since we have developed a very efficient system we can be competitive with price and maintain modest profit per unit. Not to mention the jobs keep the machines running 2 shifts a day with very little if any customer interaction needed per week or month. On the other hand, our broker DTG pricing some say is high, but we have to include the cost of reviewing each orders art, handling the individual client, scheduling delivery and pickup/shipment of the goods, and so on.

As for screen printing that is a different ball game.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey "Logo My Stuff", I just found a broken link on your website, might want to check it out... http://www.logomystuff.com/services/custom-screen-printing-nashville


----------



## indyworx (Apr 21, 2013)

Shameless plug for my own company 

INDYworx (indyworx.com)

Relatively new, been around for 9 months, currently have (3) Kornits and do 5,000 shirts per month for 2-3 large companies and about 50 smaller sites.

Hit me up at [email protected] if you'd like to learn more information.

Example of pricing Gildan 2000 shirt with print up to 16x20- $17 including shipping.

Thanks


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Find a reputable screen printer. Many will also supply the shirts. I have a store in a POD & the finished product prices are just ridiculous, but people will spend that kind of money for an original design. That's the selling point for pods; most times you're getting a product you won't find elsewhere.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

That's less than Zazzle!


----------

